# My 7.1 theater



## BigMac (Aug 8, 2009)

My ht 7.1 setup 

projector Sanyo PLV-Z3000
Yamaha RX-V4600
Yamaha DVD S2500
LG Bluray BD360
yamaha front ns777
yamaha center ns444
yamaha wall, back ns333
xbox 360
playstation 3

I'm very happy with the sound and picture.

subwoofer is 2 pieces diy sub Dayton TIT400C-4 15" Titanic Mk III(turning freq 18Hz),
Behringer DSP1124P Feedback Destroyer Pro w/Parametric EQ
BEHRINGER EP4000 EUROPOWER.
but is not finished yet. but i hope it gonna hit me hard lol


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like a nice set up..:T


----------



## BigMac (Aug 8, 2009)

what would life be without electronics ( boring )


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I concur..
I spent a lot of my working life involved in some form of electronics!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice setup :T

Don't forget to share pictures too!!! :whistling:


----------

